# WTB: 8GB-16GB Cheap DDR3 Dekstop RAM



## Durvelle27

Looking for some inexpensive DDR3 Desktop RAM to get my PC up and running. Not really considered about specifics other than being at-least 1600MHZ 







Pm whatcha got


----------



## NBrock

PM incoming.


----------



## tom9928

https://www.overclock.net/forum/143...-stuff-sale-ltems-wanted-cash-only-trade.html


got 32gb 8gb pm me


----------



## Section31

Why are you paying for ddr3. I have leftover from dead computers. Just pay shipping and you can have. Shipping from canada. 8GB Nanya DDr3-1600(from old Dell Computer)


----------



## cabledog14723

Durvelle27 said:


> Looking for some inexpensive DDR3 Desktop RAM to get my PC up and running. Not really considered about specifics other than being at-least 1600MHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm whatcha got


 Have a kit of F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL
Ripjaws X edition
by G.Skill (red)
CL10-10-10-30 @1.5v
Lifetime Warranty 
Like new in orig. packaging (used for 2 weeks)
$60 USD - ships to you


----------



## OCFreq

I've got some 4GB sticks I can send for the cost of shipping.


----------

